
We Need Mandatory Enduser APIs for Social and Search Systems - wslh
https://continuations.com/post/172413445510/we-need-mandatory-enduser-apis-for-social-and
======
dreamache
"Mandatory"? Sorry, not all problems should be combated by government
regulations. In fact, regulations almost always make matters worse.

The libertarian in me is shrieking.

